# Paroxetine (or other SSRI) - would you recommend or warn?



## NihilBoni (May 4, 2007)

Hello,

I'd be thankful for the voting. Paroxetine is a bit controversial drug, and I want to find out about your experiences with it.

Maybe some other SSRI is better?

Feel free to vote and comment! 

Cheers to you!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I only got a chance to try it once then had to stop because i got real sick. I may start it up again later.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*re: Paroxetine (or other SSRI) - would you recommend or warn*

I don't think there is any harm in trying it. To me it's just an anti-orgasm pill. If you suffer from premature ejaculation you'll love it. I don't & I hated it.

Based on my own experience, all the reports I've read from other uses, and GlaxoSmithKlines own tiral data I don't think Paxil works in many cases.


----------



## NihilBoni (May 4, 2007)

*re: Paroxetine (or other SSRI) - would you recommend or warn*

OK, I see. I need so to think it over once again. :con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

+It's a good cure, I would try it if I were you

The only reason why I don't say great is due to possible side effects. Mine is weight gain - even when I run 20miles a week. That is the only drawback. The med works :yes.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*re: Paroxetine (or other SSRI) - would you recommend or warn*

Everyone's reaction is different, it's probably better to ask your doctor to recommend a variety of drugs.

I took Paxil for 3 years and it really sucked and didn't do much. I didn't feel less anxious or even less depressed. And the withdrawal symptoms were unbearable. If you forget to take a tablet for even one day, you will get an extremely bad headache. And while getting off the medication, your consciousness "twitches" sometimes as though you lose consciousness for a split second. Unlike many people, I didn't experience any negative sexual side effects. This is just my personal experience, and it may be the magic pill for you, who knows.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

It worked for me but I had terrible withdrawals from it, therefore I can't recommend it.


----------



## NihilBoni (May 4, 2007)

*re: Paroxetine (or other SSRI) - would you recommend or warn*

Aha; well, the individual response to the cure...


----------

